# Official 2006 Huron Hawgfest Press Release



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

*Team Solecki pulls off close Hawgfest win 
*
The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Ohiogamefishing.com (OGF) held the third annual Evinrude, Sharpnack II, WKYC TV 3 Huron Hawgfest tournament and party Saturday, September 23rd. The field of 80 teams, which totaled 257 anglers,, was rewarded with a great day to be on the lake and nothing short of fabulous fishing. West Marine provided coffee and donuts at the registration for the teams to enjoy before heading out for the day. 

The team of John Solecki of Westlake OH, Matt Thompson of Rocky River OH and Karl Burris of Port Clinton OH brought in a tournament limit of five fish weighing 32.62 lbs to capture first place and take home $3033 for the win. The second place team of Boyd Martin, Ray Sterk, Chris Woods, Brett Flaczynski all of Wakeman OH and Denny Braun of Vermilion OH brought in a limit of walleye weighing 31.84 to win $1516 and take second place for the second year in a row. Marc Hunziker of Chardon OH, Dave Hall of Chesterland OH and Keith Crowl of Mayfield Village OH weighed five fish for 24.2 lbs to capture third and take home $959. 

In the big fish competition the Solecki team also took top spot with a hawg tipping the scales at 10.10 to take home the $1000 big fish pot. Coming in second for big fish was the team of Paul Curmi of Belleville MI, Ben Stapish and Jacob Girbach both of Ann Arbor MI and Kasi Saunders of Ypsilanti MI with their fish tipping the scales at 8.96 lbs. 

There were a total of 343 fish brought to the scales with the average weight being just over 3 lbs per fish. Teams talked of catching in excess of 50 -60 fish through out the day. Fish were caught from within 1 mile of the river mouth to 25 miles NE of the river. A variety of techniques were used including trolling spoons, crankbaits and worm harnesses to drifting with bottom bouncers and casting weapons. The winning team caught their fish with dipseys and spoons and caught the big fish winner last thing of the day as they were getting ready to pull lines. 

After the great day on the water the teams and spectators that came out enjoyed a great dinner and awards banquet at the Plantation Hotel. The food was catered by Ray Sterk Catering and the roasting hog was donated by Richs Hook, Line and Sinker and cooked by Ed Swartz of Berlin Heights, Ohio. The over 350 people in attendance enjoyed a great evening of food, raffles and awards as thousands of dollars worth of prizes were given away along with 5 Lake Erie fishing trips. Trip donations were from Reef Stalker Sport Fishing Charters, Legacy Charters, Blue Dolphin Charters, Eyestalker Charters, and Freebyrd Charters.

Headline sponsors for the Hawgfest were Evinrude E Tec Motors, Sharpnack II Chevrolet of Willard and WKYC TV 3. They were joined by Cranberry Creek Marina, West Marine, Richs Hook, Line and Sinker, Cisco Fishing Systems, Sportsman Outpost, Daves Bait, Navionics, Maxed Out Enterprises, Wonderfoam/Restore Cleaners, Mossy Oak, Happy Hooker Bait & Tackle, Dens Sportsmans Outpost, TNT Tackle, Wolverine Tackle, and OGFs Walleyeguy. 
More information can be found by going to www.huronhawgfest.com


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

The team of John Solecki of Westlake OH, Matt Thompson of Rocky River OH and Karl Burris of Port Clinton OH brought in a tournament limit of five fish weighing 32.62 lbs to capture first place and take home $3033 for the win.




















In the "Big Fish" :B competition the Solecki team also took top spot with a hawg tipping the scales at 10.10 to take home the $1000 big fish pot.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

The second place team of Boyd Martin, Ray Sterk, Chris Woods, Brett Flaczynski all of Wakeman OH and Denny Braun of Vermilion OH brought in a limit of walleye weighing 31.84 to win $1516 and take second place for the second year in a row.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

The Team of Marc Hunziker of Chardon OH, Dave Hall of Chesterland OH and Keith Crowl of Mayfield Village OH weighed five fish for 24.2 lbs to capture third place and take home $959.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Coming in second for "Big Fish" :B award was the team of Paul Curmi of Belleville MI, Ben Stapish and Jacob Girbach both of Ann Arbor MI and Kasi Saunders of Ypsilanti MI with their fish tipping the scales at 8.96 lbs.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Christopher Meister, Fritz Meister, Kurt Holmes, and Pat Arnold,
Big Fish was 7.88 Lb, 5 Fish totaling 23.22 Lb. Paid $580


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Kevin Seltas, David Hartman, and Travis Hartman 
Big Fish was 7.18 lb, 5 fish totaling 22.54 lb, Paid $357


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Bruce Truckor, Bruce Shane, and Tim Henricks
5 Fish totaling 21.94Lb, Paid	$223


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Ross Robertson, Larry Conn, and Stephen Velte
5 fish Totaling 21.84 lb. Paid	$201

(Team was Unavailable for Photo!!!!)


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Gary Zart, Wayne Jesionowski, Jared Meisterics, and Nicholas Zart
Big Fish was 6.1 Lb. 5 fish totaling 21.72 lb. Paid $201


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Steven Puruczky, Jesse Ellison, Mike Krenn, and Michale J Krenn
Big Fish was 5.84 lb. 5 fish totaling 21.72 lb. Paid $178


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Paul Curmi, Ben Stapish, Jacob Girbach, and Kasi Saunders
Big Fish was 8.96 Lb. 5 fish Totaling 21.16 Lb. Paid $178


----------



## eyecrazy (Aug 25, 2005)

Pipeliner,Great shots,only wish you would have went to top 14.LOL Congrats to the top 10,you guys earned it. Steve


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

Due to Download Time, I started another thread for 11th thru 20th Place!!!!!!!! Enjoy!!!!

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=55634


Stan


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

AWESOME Stan...thanks so much!!!!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

GREAT PIX STAN!!! I better watch it, you'll be taking over my job!! LOL!!!

Thanks a bunch buddy!!


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

*Hey Carl, Brandon, and OGF

Thanks for the kind words,, glad to do it for my OGF Family. Just a little way to pay you guys back for all that I have received in the Last Few Years!!  I'm just a SouthEastern Ohio Country Boy that loves to Hunt and Fish and I am fasinated about Lake Erie. OGF has been my connection to chase my Dreams.... I have made many friends and fished with the best because of OGF and I am very Lucky to be a part of it!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Glad to Help!!!
Stan Triplet  * 

* Oh Yeah!!! Sorry I did not get to the Weight-In. I was Busy fishing with Shortdrift and Landing a Fish-Ohio Walleye. 28" 8Lb 9 oz!!!!!!!   *


----------



## ezmarc (Apr 6, 2004)

Add my "wow what a nice job to the list". If you are ever in the area and want to go out and help take pictures during one of our LEWT's I'd be glad to have you. It's kind of exciting to be 50-200 feet from all that horsepower when they take off.


----------



## Pipeliner (Apr 5, 2004)

*Marc,,,, That Sounds Pretty Cool.. LOL May just have to take you up on that!!!!!!!!!! Keep me Posted.............  And Thanks for the Compliment..... 
Stan  *


----------

